# The system reboots itself automatically when Prime95 is run



## Master (Sep 27, 2017)

Today I download the latest version of Prime95 and wanted to check if the system is stable.
However after several minutes it suddenly got rebooted!
Lucky me, I had all the CPU cores and other sensors temps logged.
I noticed 10 seconds before the whole PC got rebooted, the CPU temps were as follows:
RealTemp log:

```
DATE      TIME      MHz    CPU_0 CPU_1 CPU_2 CPU_3  LOAD%  GPU
09/27/17  14:40:50  3491.92    75    79    78    73   100.0   43
09/27/17  14:40:51  3491.92    77    80    77    75   100.0   43
09/27/17  14:40:52  3491.92    76    76    75    73   100.0   43
09/27/17  14:40:52  3491.92    77    79    78    75   100.0   43
09/27/17  14:40:54  3491.92    77    78    80    73   100.0   43
09/27/17  14:40:54  3491.92    76    78    78    73   100.0   43
09/27/17  14:40:56  3491.92    77    79    78    72   100.0   43
09/27/17  14:40:56  3491.92    78    79    81    75   100.0   43
09/27/17  14:40:58  3491.92    76    78    77    73   100.0   43
09/27/17  14:40:59  3491.92    78    82    83    79   100.0   43
09/27/17  14:41:00  3491.92    77    82    84    78   100.0   43
```
So, CPU temps should not have been the cause right?
I also gathered some logs using OpenHardwareMonitor, which is attached since it cant be displayed properly here. You can also view the contents from Here
Can anyone help me find what the cause of system reboot could be here? with all the logs that I gathered?
By the way, This also happens in Ubuntu as well, so this is not pertinent to Windows 10 OS. 

Thank you all in advance


----------



## R00kie (Sep 27, 2017)

Your power supply? Sounds like a cheapo horrible thing that can't keep up with your components.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 27, 2017)

An unstable OC can also cause reboots.


----------



## R00kie (Sep 27, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> An unstable OC can also cause reboots.


Coming from that log he's posted, doesn't look like anything's overclocked.


----------



## trog100 (Sep 27, 2017)

overclocked or not it still sounds like an unstable cpu.. or to put it another way if it was mine and overclocked the first thing i would do is slow the clocks down.. 

trog


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 27, 2017)

PSU would be my guess.

Check "Event Viewer" it may give more info.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 27, 2017)

(I'm taking a guess here)
Column w starts at 48 and ends at 76.  Something's warming up fast
Column X makes no sense to me
Column Z: Is this actually "Distance to TJMax"? It starts at 14 and ends at 4-5.

What CPU cooler do you have?  If you're trying to run Prime on a stock HSF, it's going to have problems.
How do you have the fans configured in that case?


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 27, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> (I'm taking a guess here)
> Column w starts at 48 and ends at 76. Something's warming up fast
> Column X makes no sense to me
> Column Z: Is this actually "Distance to TJMax"? It starts at 14 and ends at 4-5.
> ...



His sys specs say an Intel Core-i7 4790K, but the speed at load only shows 3.4Ghz.  Base freq is 4.0 and turbo is 4.4 for that CPU

No clue, could be anything from memory to PSU to insufficient cooling.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 27, 2017)

Motherboards also may have VRM power cap.  See if there is a setting to allow VRMs to provide more powah.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 27, 2017)

Crap board, Crap PSU... makes sense to me.................................why he;s seeing lower than stock clocks and rebooting...


----------



## Jetster (Sep 27, 2017)

Try Intel extreme tuning utility. Its not as harsh or old


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 27, 2017)

P95 isnt old (its a brutal test though). In fact, its latest updates added the aes and avx extensions in modern processors. Those are what gets the cpus so hot.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 27, 2017)

If your system can't handle prime, it is not stable.

If the temps are in check then a reboot is most likely caused by either memory instability or power delivery issues.


----------



## Master (Sep 27, 2017)

This happened unexpectedly, I used to run Prime95 for hours without any issues.
I'm using CoolerMaster Evo212
At the time of the incident, I was using *Asus AI Suite3* and had the profile set on *Performance *preset and the fan profile on Turbo preset.
I also remember enabling Virtualization from the BIOS. I dont recall changing anything else other than those I have just mentioned.
And by the way, in the EventViewer, I get Kernel 41 Error. 
I'm running the P95 again this time without running AI Suite, currently temps look like this :

```
DATE      TIME      MHz    CPU_0 CPU_1 CPU_2 CPU_3  LOAD%  GPU
09/27/17  17:04:49  3990.75    53    56    58    54   100.0   41
09/27/17  17:04:49  3990.75    56    55    57    54   100.0   41
09/27/17  17:04:51  3990.76    57    55    57    53   100.0   41
09/27/17  17:04:51  3990.76    54    54    59    54   100.0   40
09/27/17  17:04:53  3990.76    55    56    58    54   100.0   41
09/27/17  17:04:53  3990.76    55    56    58    55   100.0   41
09/27/17  17:04:55  3990.76    56    56    59    54   100.0   41
09/27/17  17:04:55  3990.76    56    56    59    54   100.0   41
09/27/17  17:04:56  3990.76    56    55    58    56   100.0   41
09/27/17  17:04:57  3990.76    56    56    60    54   100.0   41
09/27/17  17:04:58  3990.76    55    55    57    57   100.0   41
09/27/17  17:05:00  3990.76    54    56    58    54   100.0   41
09/27/17  17:05:00  3990.76    56    55    58    54   100.0   41
```


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 27, 2017)

Which stress test are you running? Blend? Small fft? Blend will test some memory, small fft is mostly cpu...

I see temps are ok and speeds are up to where they should be. Let it run and see if it happens again. Touch your vrms and see if they are hot to the touch...


----------



## Master (Sep 27, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Which stress test are you running? Blend? Small fft? Blend will test some memory, small fft is mostly cpu...
> 
> I see temps are ok and speeds are up to where they should be. Let it run and see if it happens again. Touch your vrms and see if they are hot to the touch...


I'm running Blend. 
OK. but what does a vrm look like?


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 27, 2017)

Those three large cubes to the left of the processor and the smaller ones to the left...

Try running small fft if blend runs for a few hours and doesnt reset.

Check the exhaust on the psu as well, see if its warm or hot.


----------



## R00kie (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Master (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you very much.
Okay. I'll do as suggested and report back when the tests are done (failed or succeeded)
and by the way, the air coming out of PSU exhaust is kind of cool, it's not that warm let alone hot!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Clear cmos, set optimized defaults, run it again, if it does it then you could have a psu and board not able to handle the testing. My system only kicks out if at 5.1+GHz because I hit a thermal barrier with stress testing.



Master said:


> Thank you very much.
> Okay. I'll do as suggested and report back when the tests are done (failed or succeeded)
> and by the way, the air coming out of PSU exhaust is kind of cool, it's not that warm let alone hot!



How are the ambient temperatures of the room the computer is in?


----------



## Master (Sep 27, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> How are the ambient temperatures of the room the computer is in?


It's 9:22 PM here, and temps outside is about 25 C /77 F. since the door is open, the room temperature is almost the same as that of the outside.


----------



## Regeneration (Sep 27, 2017)

Update the motherboard BIOS and check out the settings there.

Remove ASUS AI and any other on-the-fly overclocking software. If you want to tune performance and overclock, do it from the BIOS manually.

Are you overclocking? please provide more details.


----------



## Master (Sep 27, 2017)

Regeneration said:


> Update the motherboard BIOS, check out the BIOS settings, remove ASUS AI and any other on-the-fly overclocking software, and post more details about your system and if you're overclocking or not.


The BIOS is updated to the latest version since it was needed for the new 4790K. 
I didn't overclock anything and currently, the test has been running without AI Suite and any other overclocking software activated.


----------



## trog100 (Sep 27, 2017)

Master said:


> Thank you very much.
> Okay. I'll do as suggested and report back when the tests are done (failed or succeeded)
> and by the way, the air coming out of PSU exhaust is kind of cool, it's not that warm let alone hot!



if you are not running your gpu the system isnt consuming much power.. if it was a psu problem the resets would happen when the gpu was running.. 

stop running blend and run each test separately see if that makes any difference.. 

trog


----------



## Regeneration (Sep 27, 2017)

In the hardware monitoring screenshot you posted, the CPU voltage is too low (0.9v), some sensors report high temps (100c), can be false reading, make sure to disable any "shutdown on temperature X/Y" option in the BIOS, force all fans to 100 percent.


----------



## Gasaraki (Sep 27, 2017)

How long have you had your EVO212 on the cpu? If it's over 2 years maybe it's time for some new thermal paste. The other thing as other people have said is memory clocks and timings. Time to put everything to stock and see if it's stable.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 27, 2017)

my guess is the PSU. Do you have the specifications for it? (usually in table format where you can see the different ratings: Voltages, Amperes, Watts, etc)

I also have some questions, Are you gaming with it for years already and just tried prime95 now to find it crash? if yes, then, I guess it's fine for gaming but not for stress tests. If it's not causing you problems at day to day stuff, even gaming, and have lasted this long already, I guess it's kind of fine. or it could just be coincidence that your rig is failing as well. also, any newly installed components?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

77 is still warm, so the amb during day is higher


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 27, 2017)

I'd guess the PSU, find another one to test it with.

If not that it's likely the memory or worst case the CPU is bad. 

But more than likely I'd guess a better PSU would fix the issue, assuming you're running everything stock I'd also ignore all the people telling you to tweak things mobo related. If you're running everything stock than tweaking mobo/memory/cpu settings will at best just mask the issue.


----------



## Master (Sep 27, 2017)

Gasaraki said:


> How long have you had your EVO212 on the cpu? If it's over 2 years maybe it's time for some new thermal paste. The other thing as other people have said is memory clocks and timings. Time to put everything to stock and see if it's stable.


I upgraded my PC around 7~8 months ago. I bought the 4790K and EVO212 in January and the PSU a year earlier.


lyndonguitar said:


> my guess is the PSU. Do you have the specifications for it? (usually in table format where you can see the different ratings: Voltages, Amperes, Watts, etc)
> I also have some questions, Are you gaming with it for years already and just tried prime95 now to find it crash? if yes, then, I guess it's fine for gaming but not for stress tests. If it's not causing you problems at day to day stuff, even gaming, and have lasted this long already, I guess it's kind of fine. or it could just be coincidence that your rig is failing as well. also, any newly installed components?


I had several restarts while gaming as well, although I don't play games, I member I had reboots when my cousin was playing Battlefield 1 and also GTAV on my PC around the same time I bought the parts


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 27, 2017)

Try swapping out psu....


----------



## xorbe (Sep 27, 2017)

Are you using 2T command rate for that 20GB of ram? (2 x (2+8)?)  Try running with just 2x8


----------



## trog100 (Sep 28, 2017)

to check the cpu for stability nip into the bios and lower the multiply from its stock 40 down to 36.. if it works at 36 it will tell you your cpu is crapping out..

if that dosnt work its down to swapping out parts.. it could be the mobo.. the ram or the psu.. swapping out parts is sometimes the only way to find out the faulty part..

my 4790K died on me.. the mobo was also dead.. i assume one part died and took out the other part.. which part died first i havnt a clue.. thats the only reason i am now running a 7700K.. 

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 28, 2017)

Geez... opinions are like aholes... everyone has one!


----------



## Master (Sep 28, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> 77 is still warm, so the amb during day is higher


I just rechecked and it seems I made a mistake, its actually 19 C now. When I ran the first test at 2 PM it was 25 C.


ShiBDiB said:


> I'd guess the PSU, find another one to test it with.
> If not that it's likely the memory or worst case the CPU is bad.
> But more than likely I'd guess a better PSU would fix the issue, assuming you're running everything stock I'd also ignore all the people telling you to tweak things mobo related. If you're running everything stock than tweaking mobo/memory/cpu settings will at best just mask the issue.


I had previously run *memtest *and it found no issues. I checked all ram sticks, first I tried one 8Gig stick, then I added another 8 Gig stick. then I added another 2gig and finally the last 2 Gig stick and all went just fine without any issues.
After 12 hours of running prime95, nothing happened!
These are the last temps.  

```
DATE      TIME      MHz    CPU_0 CPU_1 CPU_2 CPU_3  LOAD%  GPU
09/28/17  09:01:50  3990.76    52    55    58    55   100.0   40
09/28/17  09:01:51  3990.76    51    55    56    53   100.0   40
09/28/17  09:01:52  3990.76    50    56    59    55   100.0   40
09/28/17  09:01:53  3990.76    54    55    58    53   100.0   40
09/28/17  09:01:54  3990.76    56    58    57    53   100.0   40
09/28/17  09:01:55  3990.76    54    57    57    55   100.0   40
09/28/17  09:01:56  3990.76    54    55    60    53   100.0   40
09/28/17  09:01:57  3990.76    55    58    61    51   100.0   40
09/28/17  09:01:58  3990.76    53    56    61    57   100.0   40
09/28/17  09:01:59  3990.76    56    56    59    56   100.0   40
09/28/17  09:02:00  3990.76    55    58    57    54   100.0   40
```

I'm going to run small fft now as suggested before, 
I, however, noticed the whole time, CPU frequency was locked at 3990.6, I remember when a CPU-heavy process was to run, it would overclock itself so that it could go up to at least 4.20.  This did not happen and I wonder why!


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 28, 2017)

- Doubt this is a PSU problem (P95 is by far not the highest power draw your system can have, and it is MUCH lower than 700w. Even 300w 12V would be sufficient, even with a serious OC on the CPU). Its also not old. On the other hand, the PSU may have been DOA, you just didn't realize it yet, which would explain the reboots you had earlier while gaming. Its worth swapping this part and run with it for a time, even if just for your own confidence in the system.

When you next upgrade something, sell that PSU anyway, brand screams unreliable.

- Motherboard is suspect. Shitty LLC setting, too low vCore to let the CPU boost reliably on all cores. Note that Turbo clocks are reduced when all cores are loaded, but not back to 4.0 I believe (4.2 is your all-core turbo? Can check in BIOS). Its also an ASUS board and they are not problem free in the software department. Like others said, remove everything that isn't the Chipset drivers or otherwise required. If it has an ASUS sticker on it and can be removed do so.

- Memory: unlikely. I'd expect BSODs.

Worth doing: run OCCT and dive into the power graphs you get after running a stress test. Especially the LLC one.


----------



## Master (Sep 28, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> - Doubt this is a PSU problem (P95 is by far not the highest power draw your system can have, and it is MUCH lower than 700w. Even 300w 12V would be sufficient, even with a serious OC on the CPU). Its also not old. On the other hand, the PSU may have been DOA, you just didn't realize it yet, which would explain the reboots you had earlier while gaming. Its worth swapping this part and run with it for a time, even if just for your own confidence in the system.
> 
> When you next upgrade something, sell that PSU anyway, brand screams unreliable.
> 
> ...


The problem with PSU is that my choices here are very limited, either I can buy this brand or Cooler Master MasterWatt Lite 700W which has been made available the only couple of months ago. 
and unfortunately, I don't have any spare part so that I can swap them. That's why I'm asking for help so that I can narrow it down to a specific part and then either buy a new one or send it back to for warranty/guarantee whichever applies. 
By the way after 4 hours of prime 95 with small fft, nothing happened, but I had several interesting observations : 
First of all here are the starting and ending entries for CPU temperature when I started the small fft :  

```
DATE      TIME      MHz    CPU_0 CPU_1 CPU_2 CPU_3  LOAD%  GPU
09/28/17  09:10:15  4260.13    36    33    37    33     4.8   39
09/28/17  09:10:16  4250.15    36    34    37    33     4.6   39
09/28/17  09:10:17  4270.11    36    33    36    34     3.8   39
09/28/17  09:10:18  4000.73    61    65    67    63    73.3   39
09/28/17  09:10:19  3990.75    66    68    70    66   100.0   39
09/28/17  09:10:20  3990.75    65    69    72    67   100.0   39
09/28/17  09:10:21  3990.75    65    68    71    66   100.0   39
09/28/17  09:10:22  3990.75    67    70    74    68   100.0   39
09/28/17  09:10:23  3990.75    67    69    74    67   100.0   39
09/28/17  09:10:24  3990.75    68    69    72    67   100.0   39
09/28/17  09:10:25  3990.75    68    70    71    68   100.0   39
09/28/17  09:10:26  3990.75    68    72    73    68   100.0   39
09/28/17  09:10:27  3990.75    61    67    68    62   100.0   39
09/28/17  09:10:28  3990.75    69    72    75    69   100.0   39
09/28/17  09:10:29  3990.75    68    71    74    68   100.0   39

...

09/28/17  13:01:45  3990.75    71    73    76    71   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:46  3990.75    71    72    74    71   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:47  3990.75    72    72    75    70   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:48  3990.75    72    73    75    70   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:49  3990.75    66    66    74    70   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:50  3990.75    71    72    75    71   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:51  3990.75    71    72    75    70   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:52  3990.76    72    72    75    71   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:53  3990.75    71    73    75    71   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:54  3990.75    71    73    75    71   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:55  3990.76    71    73    75    72   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:56  3990.76    69    73    76    71   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:57  3990.75    72    73    74    70   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:58  3990.76    72    73    75    71   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:01:59  3990.75    71    73    72    71   100.0   38
09/28/17  13:02:00  3990.75    71    72    75    71   100.0   38
```
The ambient temperature is the same, it seems small fft makes the cpu hotter! 
I also noticed the vcore voltage being around 1.09v while at the moment where nothing is running, it fluctuates between these 3 numbers : 1.280 to 1.182 to 1.231



 

 

 

Could this be the cause? 
I downloaded IntelBurnInTest, do you think it would be better to run some tests with it instead of prime95 and see the results (before starting OCCT tests)


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 28, 2017)

Master said:


> The problem with PSU is that my choices here are very limited, either I can buy this brand or Cooler Master MasterWatt Lite 700W which has been made available the only couple of months ago.
> and unfortunately, I don't have any spare part so that I can swap them. That's why I'm asking for help so that I can narrow it down to a specific part and then either buy a new one or send it back to for warranty/guarantee whichever applies.
> By the way after 4 hours of prime 95 with small fft, nothing happened, but I had several interesting observations :
> First of all here are the starting and ending entries for CPU temperature when I started the small fft :
> ...



The vCore values look normal, and yes, they can change under load but realistically, are supposed to go up under load and drop down to something around 0.9v at idle - this is part of what Load Line Calibration manages as well (LLC I was referring to earlier). And if the motherboard does that too aggressively, you may or may not briefly drop under the required voltage at some points, this is a behavior called vDroop. This can be fixed by going into motherboard settings, find LLC, and play with the different settings; more often than not, it needs to be a bit tighter (ie a more aggressive LLC). This usually is something only needed for overclocking, so it being required at stock can point at either some motherboard weirdness, or PSU stability. Either way its a setting you can tweak that may mitigate the problems in hardware.

You can also see the P95 run: starts with core at 4.3 Ghz and drops down to 4.0 as the load increases. This is normal behaviour though.

1.28v is rather on the high end by the way, which I'm guessing is the voltage you see when you run the heaviest (AVX) P95 runs. It is however within spec and not dangerous to have, given sufficient cooling. A basic tower like the 212 you have should keep that at or around 80C, which is fine (not a temp that will cause crashing per sé).

In the end, beyond software/BIOS tweaks, if you don't have spare parts, you'll find yourself grasping at straws to really find the problem. Swapping parts and excluding them is really the only way to be sure what the issue is here. In your case you just need more time: use different tweaks, and see if the problem happens again. Be smart and write down somewhere what you have done and in what combination/situation so you don't waste time doing the same stuff.

Bottom line though, spontaneous reboots point at brief moments of power interruption or voltage drops, if they are hardware related (because what really happens is: your system loses power, and the automatic reboot kicks in as power is restored). I really doubt this is a memory problem.


----------



## trog100 (Sep 28, 2017)

small fft will make the cpu hotter and raise the cpu core voltage.. that is normal.. 

its cooks my overclocked intel chips (100 C) i dont use it.. its not a good stress test.. stop using it.. 

the intel burn in test is better.. its made by intel to test intel chips.. 

just for the record my 4790K chip was stable at 4600mz on a 1.28 vcore.. i ran it for couple of years like this.. at default it was way lower.. similar to your 1.82.. but not running p95.. 

i use the furmark cpu burner as a stabilty test.. i just leave it running in the background while i browse.. if it dosnt crash after a few hours i consider the system stable enough for me.. 

i still dont think its your psu the system is pulling about 150 watts at the most when the 1080 gpu isnt running..

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 28, 2017)

trog100 said:


> small fft will make the cpu hotter and raise the cpu core voltage.. that is normal..
> 
> its cooks my overclocked intel chips (100 C) i dont use it.. its not a good stress test.. stop using it..
> 
> ...



Ehh hate to break it, but if you cannot reliably run any P95 test without throttling, you need to dial down the clocks or the voltage. Tiptoeing around the thermal limits does not a stable OC make...

Its fine for your purposes perhaps but don't bring this as gospel...


----------



## Master (Sep 28, 2017)

While running Inter Burn In Test at Maximum preset, I faced a BSOD , Driver_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL .
the standard, and high were completed successfully, however, on the Maximum preset, after 5 or maybe 6 tries, it gave me a BSOD (I have never gotten a BSOD before! this the first time!)
Here are the logs :

```
----------------------------
IntelBurnTest v2.54
Created by AgentGOD
----------------------------

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
Clock Speed: 3.99 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 8
Total System Memory: 20417 MB

Stress Level: Standard (1024 MB)
Testing started on 9/28/2017 1:23:04 PM
Time (s)        Speed (GFlops)        Result
[13:23:19] 9.003    99.2893            3.156799e-002
[13:23:34] 8.984    99.4968            3.156799e-002
[13:23:48] 8.937    100.0260            3.156799e-002
[13:24:04] 9.056    98.7101            3.156799e-002
[13:24:19] 9.475    94.3417            3.156799e-002
[13:24:33] 8.970    99.6527            3.156799e-002
[13:24:48] 9.157    97.6175            3.156799e-002
[13:25:03] 8.918    100.2347            3.156799e-002
[13:25:17] 8.928    100.1196            3.156799e-002
[13:25:32] 8.988    99.4585            3.156799e-002
Testing ended on 9/28/2017 1:25:32 PM
Test Result: Success.
----------------------------
```


```
----------------------------
IntelBurnTest v2.54
Created by AgentGOD
----------------------------

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
Clock Speed: 3.99 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 8
Total System Memory: 20417 MB

Stress Level: High (2048 MB)
Testing started on 9/28/2017 1:26:21 PM
Time (s)        Speed (GFlops)        Result
[13:26:58] 25.427    103.9251            4.753050e-002
[13:27:35] 25.670    102.9446            4.753050e-002
[13:28:12] 25.334    104.3080            4.753050e-002
[13:28:49] 25.431    103.9086            4.753050e-002
[13:29:27] 25.737    102.6767            4.753050e-002
[13:30:04] 25.330    104.3234            4.753050e-002
[13:30:40] 25.263    104.6005            4.753050e-002
[13:31:18] 25.914    101.9724            4.753050e-002
[13:31:55] 25.373    104.1474            4.753050e-002
[13:32:32] 25.312    104.3999            4.753050e-002
Testing ended on 9/28/2017 1:32:32 PM
Test Result: Success.
----------------------------
```
And this is the Maximum preset which failed :

```
----------------------------
IntelBurnTest v2.54
Created by AgentGOD
----------------------------

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
Clock Speed: 3.99 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 8
Total System Memory: 20417 MB

Stress Level: Maximum (10064 MB)
Testing started on 9/28/2017 1:32:43 PM
Time (s)        Speed (GFlops)        Result
[13:38:26] 281.138    108.4470            3.376867e-002
[13:44:01] 275.762    110.5612            3.376867e-002
[13:49:41] 280.290    108.7753            3.376867e-002
[13:55:18] 276.878    110.1156            3.376867e-002
[14:00:54] 276.799    110.1470            3.376867e-002
[14:06:30] 277.204    109.9861            3.376867e-002
[14:12:05] 276.073    110.4369            3.376867e-002
```

I went to the BIOS and loaded the default optimized settings (default settings) and booted up into Windows.
While in the BIOS, I noticed there were several options for GDI+ VRM?! such as CPU CUrrent Capability, CPU Power Phase Control and CPU LLC which all were set as Auto. What does Auto mean in this context?
does it mean it automatically changes ? or its a simple term which actually denotes the default value?
I mean for LLC there are 4 values:
Regular or 0%,
Medium or 25%
High or 50%
Ultra hight 75%
Extreme 100%
I mean the Turbo mode and SpeedStep are both enabled, don't I need to set LLC to at least medium or high when Turbo mode is enabled?
update : 
second try was successful : 

```
----------------------------
IntelBurnTest v2.54
Created by AgentGOD
----------------------------

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
Clock Speed: 4.03 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 8
Total System Memory: 20417 MB

Stress Level: Maximum (9846 MB)
Testing started on 9/28/2017 2:53:14 PM
Time (s)        Speed (GFlops)        Result
[14:58:39] 264.965    111.2956            3.412462e-002
[15:04:01] 263.188    112.0472            3.412462e-002
[15:09:28] 269.898    109.2613            3.412462e-002
[15:14:48] 262.241    112.4516            3.412462e-002
[15:20:06] 261.015    112.9797            3.412462e-002
[15:25:25] 261.716    112.6772            3.412462e-002
[15:30:44] 262.068    112.5261            3.412462e-002
[15:36:05] 264.215    111.6117            3.412462e-002
[15:41:24] 261.871    112.6107            3.412462e-002
[15:46:42] 260.689    113.1212            3.412462e-002
Testing ended on 9/28/2017 3:46:43 PM
Test Result: Success.
----------------------------
```
I'll try to run the Maximum preset once again and if succeeded I'll try OCCT and post the results back here so hopefully, I can get something out of it.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 28, 2017)

5 other people have you going 10 different ways. Have fun!


----------



## trog100 (Sep 28, 2017)

what i am getting out of it.. is even at normal default clocks your 4790K chip is no longer stable..

vayra.. tip toeing around thermal limits is par for the course with later generation intel cpus.. 

trog


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> PSU would be my guess.





gdallsk said:


> Your power supply? Sounds like a cheapo horrible thing that can't keep up with your components.





EarthDog said:


> Crap board, Crap PSU... makes sense to me.



Fair enough.

Make me a favor, stop using Prime95 and switch to AIDA64 run a stress CPU test and let's see if it crash, if it doesn't crash run one again AIDA64 stress test but this time Stress FPU.


----------



## Master (Sep 28, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Make me a favor, stop using Prime95 and switch to AIDA64 run a stress CPU test and let's see if it crash, if it doesn't crash run one again AIDA64 stress test but this time Stress FPU.
> 
> View attachment 92542


OK, I'm running the test now, when they are done, I'll report back.
by the way how many hours should I let the test continue? is 1 hour enough for each test?
Thank you by the way


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2017)

Master said:


> OK, I'm running the test now, when they are done, I'll report back.
> by the way how many hours should I let the test continue? is 1 hour enough for each test?
> Thank you by the way



Anytime.

After how many minutes/hours Prime95 crashed?


----------



## Master (Sep 28, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Anytime.
> 
> After how many minutes/hours Prime95 crashed?


in my first attempt, it caused the system to reboot just after couple of minutes. However subsequent tests didn't create any issues even after 12 hours of constant running of P95. 
So far there has not been any issues with the CPU stress


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 28, 2017)

Your cooler ambient temps may have something to do with that... it was like 6C difference?


----------



## Master (Sep 28, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Your cooler ambient temps may have something to do with that... it was like 6C difference?


Is it not normal for that to be different? after all there are other parts which emit heat as well.

By the way I stopped the CPU stress after 2 hours and now start the FPU test. I'll report back in 2 hours.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Your cooler ambient temps may have something to do with that... it was like 6C difference?



I don't get your point


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 28, 2017)

Room temps and system temperatures correlate 1:1. So if his testing was in a 19C environment as opposed to 25C, everything was, in general, 6C cooler. This difference could make the parts not flake out and reboot the PC. If a cutoff point is 110C and now it runs 105C.........


----------



## Master (Sep 28, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Make me a favor, stop using Prime95 and switch to AIDA64 run a stress CPU test and let's see if it crash if it doesn't crash run one again AIDA64 stress test but this time Stress FPU.
> 
> View attachment 92542


OK,  I ran both tests for 2 hours each and hopefully nothing happened. 
These are the latest temps before I stop the FPU test : 

```
DATE      TIME      MHz    CPU_0 CPU_1 CPU_2 CPU_3  LOAD%  GPU
09/28/17  21:52:50  3990.76    69    70    69    67   100.0   38
09/28/17  21:52:51  3990.76    69    71    74    70   100.0   38
09/28/17  21:52:52  3990.76    68    71    74    70   100.0   38
09/28/17  21:52:53  3990.76    69    72    74    69   100.0   38
09/28/17  21:52:54  3990.76    68    71    74    67   100.0   38
09/28/17  21:52:55  3990.76    69    71    74    69   100.0   38
09/28/17  21:52:56  3990.76    68    70    73    69   100.0   38
09/28/17  21:52:57  3990.76    71    72    74    70   100.0   38
09/28/17  21:52:58  3990.76    69    70    71    70   100.0   38
09/28/17  21:52:59  3990.76    67    72    72    69   100.0   38
09/28/17  21:53:00  3990.76    67    72    74    69   100.0   38
```
They are higher than when I was running the CPU stress (which was around 52~ 57 each)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2017)

Master said:


> That's why I'm asking for help so that I can narrow it down to a specific part


Without some very expensive equipment, the only way to figure out what part is at fault is to use the process of elimination, which entails the swapping of parts.

Everyone's zeroing in on his PSU, and that could very well be true, but he doesn't appear to have a POS PSU:





There's only one 700 watt PSU from them, and it's the GP700A-HP, made by High Power. (the HP column)  It *should* be an okay PSU.  It is rated for full power at 40°C.

What I'd be concerned with:

VRM's on the motherboard getting too hot. That motherboard may not have been designed with a tower cooler in mind.  I would actually wonder if a top down HSF, like the Phanteks PH-TC14CS or the Noctua NH-C14S
(reviewed here at TPU:https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-C14S/) might be the better choice?
Quality of electricity.  IIRC, someone else was having problems with an ASUS motherboard and it was related to the "ASUS 5X Protection".  If your power delivery is not very good, that may be causing problems.  Worst case scenario, you'd have to get a line conditioning UPS.

*OP, what fans do you have in your case and how they are configured?*


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Without some very expensive equipment, the only way to figure out what part is at fault is to use the process of elimination, which entails the swapping of parts.
> 
> Everyone's zeroing in on his PSU, and that could very well be true, but he doesn't appear to have a POS PSU:
> 
> ...



What i don't understand is that Prime95 makes the system crash and AIDA64 running FPU for 2 hours and the system didn't crash, dont tell me AIDA64 FPU it is not a heavy stress test.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 28, 2017)

> These are the latest temps before I stop the FPU test :


I keep seeing.... the LATEST temps...what were your MAXIMUM temperatures??? P95 sorts through different length FFTs with different instructions etc  and will change temps.

So, what was the MAXIMUM? 



Knoxx29 said:


> What i don't understand is that Prime95 makes the system crash and AIDA64 running FPU for 2 hours and the system didn't crash, don't tell me AIDA64 FPU it is not a heavy stress test.


It may not be AS heavy... and it isn't in fact over P95 in my experience.


----------



## xorbe (Sep 28, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> What i don't understand is that Prime95 makes the system crash and AIDA64 running FPU for 2 hours and the system didn't crash, dont tell me AIDA64 FPU it is not a heavy stress test.



CPUs are _very_ complex, and sometimes it simply takes a certain pattern to tickle the troublesome spot.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2017)

@Master 

Did you try running an old version of P95?


----------



## Master (Sep 28, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I keep seeing.... the LATEST temps...what were your MAXIMUM temperatures??? P95 sorts through different length FFTs with different instructions etc  and will change temps.
> 
> So, what was the MAXIMUM?
> 
> It may not be AS heavy... and it isn't in fact over P95 in my experience.


Maximum was 76 C.


Knoxx29 said:


> @Master
> 
> Did you try running an old version of P95?


No, I just grabbed the latest version.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2017)

Master said:


> Maximum was 76 C.
> 
> No, I just grabbed the latest version.



Would you mind to try an old version?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 28, 2017)

So

after intensive testing the problem hasnt reoccurred?


----------



## Master (Sep 28, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Would you mind to try an old version?


Which version do you suggest ? would any random version do it? 


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> So
> 
> after intensive testing the problem hasnt reoccurred?


Nope, not yet.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Without some very expensive equipment, the only way to figure out what part is at fault is to use the process of elimination, which entails the swapping of parts.
> 
> Everyone's zeroing in on his PSU, and that could very well be true, but he doesn't appear to have a POS PSU:
> 
> ...


I'm kinda getting the feeling the PSU is not the issue especially after reading this and this (since none of the symptoms mentioned there, apply to me). and as you theorized, it might be the VRM getting too hot.
I truly hope that it's not the Quality of electricity ! is there anything/any sign that I could check for and see if that's the case or not?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2017)

Master said:


> Which version do you suggest ? would any random version do it?



27.7


----------



## Master (Sep 28, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> 27.7


Cant find this version! but I could find 28.9 which seems to be from January.
By the way Aida64, Stress CPU/FU/GPU altogether ran for 1 hour without any issues as well.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2017)

Master said:


> Cant find this version



http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=16779


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 28, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> what fans do you have in your case and how they are configured?


????


Master said:


> I truly hope that it's not the Quality of electricity ! is there anything/any sign that I could check for and see if that's the case or not?


It is another hard thing to troubleshoot.  Your reaction leads me to believe that you think you have good electrical service.  This would be one of the last things we try to eliminate, unless you don't trust your electrical service.


----------



## Master (Sep 29, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=16779


OK, 6 hours passed without any issues.

OK, I ran OCCT as well, despite some freezing (which would occur every several seconds) no reboot occurred. here are the images after 2 and a half hour of running OCCT.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




thebluebumblebee said:


> ????
> It is another hard thing to troubleshoot.  Your reaction leads me to believe that you think you have good electrical service.  This would be one of the last things we try to eliminate, unless you don't trust your electrical service.


I guess now it's time to check this as well and see if thats the case


----------

